# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Blank & Jones [trance, electronic, chillout, progressive trance, dance]

## Vanya

*
Местоположение:* Кёльн (Köln), Германия
*Участники:* Piet Blank, Jaspa Jones, Andy Kaufhold
*Студия:* Spacedust studio в Дюссельдорфе (Dusseldorf), Германия
*Лейбл:* Gang Go Music/WEA | *Предыдущий лейбл:* Kontor Records/Edel
*Текущий лейбл:
*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*
История Blank & Jones:*
Пит Бланк (Piet Blank) и Джаспер Джоунс (Jaspa Jones) встретились на вечеринке, организованной радиостанцией Eins Live.
Рассказывает Пит:
– Мы встретились в 1996-м году на большой тусовке, Popkomm party, в Кёльне. Я спросил Джаспера, не хочет ли он сделать ремикс для моего проекта Gorgeous. Он ответил "да", но дело шло крайне медленно, и наша записывающая компания отчаянно ждала ремикс. Так что я решил посетить студию Джаспера, чтобы помочь ему с окончательным миксом. Мы закончили микс очень быстро, и даже оставалось ещё немного времени, и мы сделали первый первый Blank & Jones ремикс. Первый трек Blank & Jones был сделан для альбома MayDay 97-го, моего первого фестиваля MayDay.


Так появился проект Blank & Jones (тогда ещё назывался "Piet Blank & Jaspа Jones"). За "Sunrise" последовали House-хиты "Heartbeat" и "Flying To The Moon" (но пока ещё не очень большие хиты). Вскоре к ним присоединился третий участник проекта – Энди Кауфхолд, уже сделавший ремикс на "Flying To The Moon" под именем N*D*K. Хотя он не выступает с Питом и Джаспером, его можно иногда видеть позади с камерой в руках. Они стали выпускать музыку на знаменитом лейбле Kontor Records.
И вскоре эти трое буквально взорвали танцполы мира с их первым Trance-треком "Cream". Это было нечто необыкновенное, звук, не похожий ни на что. Но и после прорыва они выпустили множество достойных продолжателей дела "Cream", которые стали успешными. После выпуска своего первого альбома "In Da Mix", они выпустили синглом трек "After Love". И хотя оригинальная версия была похожа в чём-то на "Cream", сингл содержал новый "I-B-I-Z-A Mix/Shortcut", который демонстрирует, какими разными они могут быть.
"The Nightfly" ворвался в чарты весной 2000-го года и завоевал сердца множества людей по всему миру. Затем был создан альбом "DJ Culture". Blank & Jones (теперь называемые именно так) в то время обели свой неповторимый звук, и нежный женский вокал стал узнаваемой частью их работ.
Позже Blank & Jones покинули Kontor Records и подписали контракт с Gang Go Music.
В мае 2001-го с альбомом "Nightclubbing" пришло совершенно новое звучание, тем не менее, что-то характерное в нём осталось. Первый сингл с третьего альбома вышел только поздней осенью. Это был удивительный "Beyond Time". Он стал саундтреком к фильму "Jetzt Oder Nie – Zeit Ist Geld" ("Сейчас или никогда – время – деньги") Тиля Швайгера (Til Schweiger), который снял и клип. Вторым синглом с "Nightclubbing", "DJs, Fans & Freaks (D.F.F.)", Blank & Jones снова показали, что могут быть разными. А в ограниченном издании альбома были первые Ambient-миксы.
Со следующим синглом, "Desire" (февраль 2002-го), парни достигли наивысшего места в чартах. Последовавший альбом, "Substance", также был хорошо принят. В 2002-м Blank & Jones выпустили первый DJ-микс на CD, названный просто "The Mix vol. 1", что означало, что будут и продолжения. (Они сделали ранее "Trance Mix USA vol. 2", но треки были выбраны по запросу лейбла, а не по личному предпочтению). Второй трек "The Hardest Heart" c участием Энн Кларк (Anne Clark) был выпушен синглом, и это был их первый трек с участием гостя (не считая Дитера Майера (Dieter Meier), участника знаменитого Yello, чей голос слышен в intro (заставке) "DJ Culture").
pic2003-й год был годом расширения горизонтов для Blank & Jones. Во-первых, они написали альбом для Anne Clark ("Sleeping In Metropolis 3000"). Во-вторых, в апреле пришло время для альбома "Relax", который показал их огромный талант в стилях Chillout и Ambient. Вместе с такими великолепными исполнителями, как Pet Shop Boys, Сара МакЛахлэн (Sarah McLachlan), Клаудиа Брюкен (Claudia Brucken, солистка группы 80-х Propaganda) и Эллес де Граф (Elles de Graaf, голос проекта Армина ван Бюрена (Armin van Buuren) Perpetuous Dreamer). Трек, созданный ими для фестиваля MayDay, A Night To Remember, – это жёсткое техно. Летом появилась новая часть "The Mix" ("The Mix vol.2". И наконец, их стремление расширить границы привело к необычному сотрудничеству между ними и Робертом Смитом (Robert Smith, солист готик-рок группы The Cure), – синглу "A Forest".

*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*
В качестве образцов для подражания в музыке как Пит, так и Джаспер называют Pet Shop Boys и Depeche Mode. В числе прочих они называют и The Cure, так что они счастливы с ними сотрудничать! Они создали великолепный ремикс на композицию Pet Shop Boys – Home & Dry, а также их микс трека "Love Comes Quickly" вошёл в "Relax".
Сейчас парни сосредоточились на проекте Blank & Jones, но их старыми проектами, такими как Da Bomb и Gorgeous, или Jaspa Jones самим по себе, были выпущены довольно известные треки и ремиксы, например Gorgeous – Don't Stop или Da Bomb – The Original.
Как ремиксеры они сделали ремиксы таких знаменитых композиций, как Moby - James Bond Theme или Bellini - Samba de Janeiro как Da Bomb. Сегодня, как Blank & Jones, они сделали множество ремиксов, раскрывающих их уникальный стиль. Например: Wolfsheim – Wundervoll или Fragma – You Are Alive.
Помимо сочинения музыки Blank & Jones в первую очередь – диджеи. Хотя они сейчас играют преимущественно транс, иногда они ставят и другие пластинки, например хаус или техно. Они – гости на многих вечеринках и, конечно, крупнейших событиях, таких как Love Parade, Nature One, MayDay или Trance Energy. Играют они и в маленьких клубах. Они создают особую атмосферу везде, где выступают.
Опыт диджеев определяет стиль их музыки, их миксы несут в себе особое чувство праздника. Их альбомы звучат как идеальные диджейские миксы, и они сводят людей с ума своими выступлениями. Вы можете услышать их регулярные сеты на радиостанциях N-Joy (In The Mix с Blank & Jones) и Eins Live (шоу Partyservice c Питом Бланком) по выходным через Интернет, а также ежемесячный сет на Digitally Imported Radio.
C 2008 года официальное название проекта Blank+Jones.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

